# Mistakes?



## fringe_dweller (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey guys,

There are a few people on this forum who have a load of experience behind them.
I'd like to hear if there have been any mistakes they made in their training along the way... I often find that the good stories are encouraging but the ones where things went wrong are the ones that we learn from.

Anyone?

Respectfully,

Grant.

PS Happy Thanksgiving to all you US boys and girls on the board


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 27, 2003)

Dear Grant: 

Probably, for me, the single greatest mistake I have made in my MA career was in not making more time to pursue truely accomplished or dedicated individuals in an effort to polish my own practice. By this I don't mean seeking out more seminars by well-known individuals. Most of those seminars are commercial ventures that treat to the lowest common denominator of practice in an effort to be financially successful. Instead, what I am speaking of are hardworking practitioners who set goals for personal best and routinely push the edges of the envelope to make their practice better. Arguably these folks are rare and its not like you can go on the Internet and visit a website and their they are!  It means going to seminars and seeking out the folks who are talking KMA, and hang around on the mat puzzling out whatever material has just been covered. They are the last off the mat and the first back on it. You probably won't find them haunting the booths that sell nick-knacks, patches and knives and their conversation is not a litany of anecdotes about how they used their art to best a crowd of attackers to save the maid from dishonor. 

My experience is that out of a crowd of some 100 people you will find, perhaps 3 or 4 of these folks. In the last few years I have made a point of seeking these folks out at various events. Its hard because most of the time they are defensive. In our commercial KMA world most people don't network unless they want something from people. In fact I have had a number of bitter experiences trying to network and being rebuffed because the individuals I approached figured that I was trying to "recruit" them (or their students) to some personal agenda of my own. The folks I am talking about are also not hanging around the bar after practice swapping war stories and sucking up to power brokers. However, if the opportunity presents itself I would strongly urge folks to take advantage of it. I am probably a bit old to try and keep up with some of the younger folks, now, but that does not mean I don't regret not starting this effort much earlier. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 29, 2003)

One of my biggest mistakes was when I first started MA and didn't take enough time to do things slow at first to really learn the technique then with practice speed it up.  If I would have done things slow then I can only think that I would not have done the roundhouse, lost my balance, fallen and broke 2 bones in my right foot.  I now have to wear shoes to class and my foot still will cramp up sometimes up to 20 mins.   This has happened a couple times while driving too.

My other mistake is thinking I was too fat to do it and not starting earlier in life.

Lorrie


----------

